# 6/15 Schooling Show



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds like you were able to turn a shakey start into a productive day. That's the one good thing about a horse that has a little extra nervous energy. If you can turn it into productive energy, great things can happen.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds like you managed really well, great job. Do you have pics?


----------



## HunterJumperEmma (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha no. By the time my classes started the photographer went home, and my mom's poor phone couldn't manage the darkness. So nope, no pics.

And thank you, I've owned her 1 and a half years now, this is only my 6th show with her. When I first got her, she was an eventer. She just used her speed to get over fences and it worked for her. It's been hard to turn her into a Hunter, but we're almost there.


----------

